# After the death of a pet, what do you do?



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

If a much-loved dog or cat has passed away, or been euthanised, what do you prefer to do regarding their body? 

Bury them at home? 

Leave their body at the vets for disposal? 

Ask the vet to have the pet cremated & get their ashes back? 

Or take the pet to the pet crematorium yourself & get their ashes back?


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

Why do you ask? This is a very delicate and painful subject and brings tears, everyone has their own ideas and wishes on this subject. You should do what you feel right for yourself, don't ask, or do what others suggest.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jeweled lady said:


> Why do you ask? This is a very delicate and painful subject and brings tears, everyone has their own ideas and wishes on this subject. You should do what you feel right for yourself, don't ask, or do what others suggest.


I ask because I will most likely be making the decision to have my 17 year old Jack Russell Terrier put to sleep in the near future. I wanted to ask what others normally did & why, so I could get a rough idea of the norm.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I prefer to bury them in mine or my grandparents gardens. Both of my cats are buried in my nans. the few reptiles i've sadly had pass are in my garden.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Trice said:


> I prefer to bury them in mine or my grandparents gardens. Both of my cats are buried in my nans. the few reptiles i've sadly had pass are in my garden.


Hi Greg, the problem with burial I have is that this house is rented, so if we moved after a couple of years, it would be hard. Plus there isn't much spare soiled ground, as its almost all taken up by tortoise enclosures.


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> I ask because I will most likely be making the decision to have my 17 year old Jack Russell Terrier put to sleep in the near future. I wanted to ask what others normally did & why, so I could get a rough idea of the norm.


I guessed this was probably what you were getting at. I don't think there is a norm. not really because everyones situation is different. Mine are very close to my heart in spirit and close by in body in the garden. Treasure each moment he is with you.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

When I worked at the vets, most folk opted for communal cremation.

I'd personally bury small pets, and cremate larger pets and keep the ashes.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

hippyhaplos said:


> When I worked at the vets, most folk opted for communal cremation.
> 
> I'd personally bury small pets, and cremate larger pets and keep the ashes.


Hey Daniel. Communal cremation is basically letting your pet be cremated with all the other animals that were in the vet's freezer who's owners didn't want their bodies back, & you obviously can't get your pet's ashes back, isn't it?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jeweled lady said:


> I guessed this was probably what you were getting at. I don't think there is a norm. not really because everyones situation is different. Mine are very close to my heart in spirit and close by in body in the garden. Treasure each moment he is with you.


Thanks Jewelled Lady


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this ((Hugs))

I lost my two old girls last year.

We arranged for the vet to come out to our house to let them both go when they were ready. They were then taken by the vet to be cremated and there ashed returned (If I had known I could of arranged that myself and taken them I would of). They now both sit in beautiful wooden boxes on the fireplace in the kitchen. Along with my Sisters boyfriends lurcher girl.

I think we all deal with it differently. I personally like having them around, its comforting.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Daniel. Communal cremation is basically letting your pet be cremated with all the other animals that were in the vet's freezer who's owners didn't want their bodies back, & you obviously can't get your pet's ashes back, isn't it?


Yeah... I couldn't personally do it, but for a lot of folk it boils down to finances.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Wrong section for me but I think it is relevent.
Yoda, had been in my family for a very long time, he was very freindly and lovible (he was in our family the longest of any of our pets) he was an iguana.

I had a word with my boss, he made him a coffin, and got some copper, he then engraved in loving memory of Yoda onto it.

Because we moved at the time recently and we don't have a garden we had two options we could bury him on my bosses land or phone the pet crematorium. 

Yoda was infact in the end buried on my bosses land, he then had a apple tree planted on top of his grave to mark the spot.

If that had not been an option I would have called out the pet crematorium.

Our cats, rabbits mice, hamsters and gerbils were all buried at our old house. 
Eddy the burmese python was left at the vets when he was put to sleep.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I believe that the body is just a shell so when I have a beloved pet pts I hold them close then once they have gone I leave the body at the vets. I dont do ashes and I have long since ran out of space to bury anything. Col I think you should do what feels right for you and Clark as everybody has different ideas.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

hippyhaplos said:


> Yeah... I couldn't personally do it, but for a lot of folk it boils down to finances.


True mate, that is a factor to be considered too.



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Wrong section for me but I think it is relevent.
> Yoda, had been in my family for a very long time, he was very freindly and lovible (he was in our family the longest of any of our pets) he was an iguana.
> 
> I had a word with my boss, he made him a coffin, and got some copper, he then engraved in loving memory of Yoda onto it.
> ...


Thanks Sal, I like the idea of planting a nice tree or bush over the burial site of a pet, so that you have something to still care for & nurture, in memory of your pet.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I believe that the body is just a shell so when I have a beloved pet pts I hold them close then once they have gone I leave the body at the vets. I dont do ashes and I have long since ran out of space to bury anything. Col I think you should do what feels right for you and Clark as everybody has different ideas.


Hey Shell. Originally I thought I would like to have Joe cremated & to have his ashes at home. But if I did that with every pet, I'd eventually have a room full of urns.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Shell. Originally I thought I would like to have Joe cremated & to have his ashes at home. But if I did that with every pet, I'd eventually have a room full of urns.


 

I find ashes quite morbid, I like to remember my long lost friends as warm,happy creatures not as a box of dust.
I do homevisits and people proudly show me their pets urn and its contents, one even showed me her last siamese cat that had been badly stuffed. Not nice at all. Joe will be in your hearts forever so remember him in the way that suits you best.
((HUGS))


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Our family, my Mam, my daughters and I, all use the same cremation service.
The girl comes and picks up the pet from home and returns the ashes within a few days. 
We then find a rose or bush that has some relevance to the pet for some reason, be it the name or just a part of their character, we then bury the ashes in the garden, or a big pot in my daughters case, with the plant on top. 
My daughter uses pots as all she's lost is rodents and like yourself Colin she is in rented accomodation so wanted to take them with her if/when she moved.
She is going to use urns or boxes when her little terriers go the same as we do with our bigger dogs.
I use little 'ginger jars' for the rats that I have cremated. I have a 'memorial' shelf in my rodent room.

It's another 'to each their own' question though as there is no 'wrong' way to do it.
Sometimes finances come into it as well....you may really want to have your huge mastiff or dane back in a lovely urn but as that costs over £200 it's not always financially viable to do it.


----------



## louise83 (May 10, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. We had to get our gorgeous GSD Diesel euthanased in march this year, we had him individually cremated and got his ashes home. We then took them to the beach we used to take him near our home and scattered them. Finance wise it was very expensive but it was right for us. My dad's dog died just last month (at home) and he was buried in the garden. Its all down to what you feel is right for you.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this Colin xx 

Normally I say burial but that would be difficult if you are renting!

I am sure you will find a way that feels right for you xx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think this is very much a personal thing too.

I'm with Shell on this. I've always viewed the body as an empty shell - The 'essence' has gone once they die and they will remain in my heart forever. 

My feeling has always been that I don't need a grave or an urn of ashes to remember my pets, I too prefer to remember them as full of life and I also found it rather morbid when I was younger to need this. I've never buried anyone, always cremated and would want to be cremated myself, so I've always done the same with my pets.

I have albums of photographs and loads of videos of all my pets since I got my first dog when I was 18 and if I want to remember them I look at the photographs and see them in their prime.

Apart from which after almost 50 years of pet ownership I'd leave a cemetary behind if I did bury them all, Afghan Hounds & GSDs take up a lot of burial room, or would have run out of shelf space for urns or boxes.

However, strangely enough when I had Pasht, my first cat and the reason I went down the road of cat ownership from dog ownership and he began the slow descent into old age and I knew the time had come to euthanase I just didn't want to leave his body at the vets! It was totally irrational for someone like me to feel like that and I didn't truly understand why, but I did. So I asked Barry if I brought his body home would he dig a grave for me and his answer was "If that's what you want, but I'm telling you now we aren't burying all these cats in the garden - it isn't big enough" and I told him then and there that I would want to bring Sorcha back with me too, but I'd be OK about the rest.

And that's what I did, I brought Sorcha and Pasht back and they are buried in the garden. Strangely it was Barry who asked if I was going to bring Harry back and I reminded him of what he'd said to me years earlier, but he said he wanted him brought back too! So the 3 of them are buried, almost side by side and each has a pretty plant over them - Sorcha's is a beautiful little blue star flower alpine which flowers abundantly all summer long and I look at it and think of how pretty it is and how relevant it is for her.

Strangely enough, Sorcha was my true soul mate and I absolutely adored her. For the first time I had the vet come to the house to euthanase her and I lay her on the bed in Iain's room waiting for Barry to come home and dig a grave for her. My computer is in that room and I basically spent the whole day on the computer writing her story and just looking at her lying there as if she was peacefully asleep and thinking how beautiful she was and for the first time in my life I realised what compelled people to have a much loved pet stuffed! :gasp: And to be totally honest that thought quite scared me because I seemed to be unable to let her go! :sad:

The only other animal buried in our garden is Hamish, the rat, because he's the only one who ever died at home!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

saxon said:


> Our family, my Mam, my daughters and I, all use the same cremation service.
> The girl comes and picks up the pet from home and returns the ashes within a few days.
> We then find a rose or bush that has some relevance to the pet for some reason, be it the name or just a part of their character, we then bury the ashes in the garden, or a big pot in my daughters case, with the plant on top.
> My daughter uses pots as all she's lost is rodents and like yourself Colin she is in rented accomodation so wanted to take them with her if/when she moved.
> ...


 
that is a lovely thought.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

feorag said:


> I think this is very much a personal thing too.
> 
> I'm with Shell on this. I've always viewed the body as an empty shell - The 'essence' has gone once they die and they will remain in my heart forever.
> 
> ...


 
 50 years of keeping animals is a very long time, the scary thing is that every owner is likely to face having to go through this at one point or another, and it is entirely heartbreaking.
But at the same time I am a beleiver in something after life and nothing would please me more than to see my beloveds on the other side when my time comes.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Me too! I think that there must be more to life than living and dying and so I believe there is something and if there is I hope all my pets will be waiting there for me when I get there and we'll have the most wonderful reunion!


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm a bit odd when it comes to stuff like this, I don't know where I stand on the whole empty shell/life after death thing.

Hamsters, guineas and mice etc stuff like that has always been left at the vets or as heartless as it sounds, binned.
I've only ever buried two small furries, one hamster, Scooby, who was the family hamster, went to a friends farm to be buried and my other hamster, my very first, Nero, who I've compared every other hamster to!

The Rabbit was cremated and there is an urn on the shelf, I always said just get rid when he dies but I found it very difficult when he did go so he was cremated on his own and the ashes returned to us. People laughed at me, 'it's only a rabbit' but after having him hopping around the back yard for near 12 years, they have an impact on your life, and Barney will always be in my heart. 

Our rescue dog Rusty was put to sleep at the grand old age of 16/17, We'd found him wandering the streets and after two weeks trying to find his owner we took him to the vets to find out his age, estimated at 13-14years old, we were told from the state of him (liver failure, no weight gain, cateracts etc) that he'd have 3-4 months left, so we decided to give him his last few months in comfort. After three happy years with us, he couldn't cope with his ailments any more and if you'd have lifted him up he'd have rattled he was on that many pills. 
He was very much my brothers dog, and we had him cremated, with the intention of placing a large plant pot in the garden with his ashes in and a lovely plant or some flowers. However he died a month before Christmas and my brother decided that it would be to cold outside for him so he sits on a bookshelf, along with Barney the rabbit with a picture and a candle. We still have Rusty's 'christmas' jumper, as he hated the cold and relished the warmth, the urn sits nestled in the jumper.

Zoo-man, you may find comfort in having Joe's ashes on your mantelpiece, or scattering them on his favourite walk site, or burying them in a plant pot. Or you may have no desire to keep them and feel his body is just a shell. Only you may decide, everyone has there own way in coping, just enjoy the time you have left with him and put it out of your mind for now


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm with the others in that the body is just a shell and has no meaning to me, it is their personality and being that I remember. Little pets I bury but the bigger ones have always been left at the vet. If I could I would bury them in the garden but it is very chalky and you can not dig too deep! When my grandad died I tried going to the memorial garden but I just didn't feel anything there so now I just remember my memories and that makes me happy you need to make the decision that means the most to you and that could depend on any beliefs you have, finances and space.x


----------



## dopey.rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

i've only ever lost small animals but with my rats I buried them as the vets would of charged me more to dispose of the bodies than it cost to have them pts, they're all in one patch in my parents garden and they now have plants growing really well all over where they were put.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

mine go to the farm and put back into the soil, its were they loved to run and hunt


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that your going to have to make a hard decision soon.

If you do go down the "cremation route" please read this first then question your vet and question the people who are meant to be doing it.. 

It doesnt say it on this clip but on a program I watch about it mentioned the incinerator had not worked for 2 years.. she was burning them on a bonfire or leaving them in ditches 

BBC News - Pet cremation fraud woman jailed for eight months

There is also three types of cremation you can pay for that I am aware of (and hope you are getting)
bulk cremation
personal cremation (were 10 pets maybe cremated together and you all get a scoop of the mixed ashes)
privet (just one pet)


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

So sorry to hear about this, it's a very tough decision to make  x

Any small pets like hamsters and mice got buried when I kept them.
My mum opted to have our cat taken away (she was pts at home) and communally cremated. It didn't sit right with me as I didn't like the idea of her sharing her ashes with other deceased pets that we didn't know, but that's just me.
We left our springer at the vets and arranged to have his ashes sent back to us. It was a kind gesture from the vet at the time, we were too distraught to even think about the idea until she asked us if we wanted his ashes. I made sure that the cremation would be private - it would just be Toby that was coming home and no-one else's dearly departed.

Everyone is still with us in spirit. 

At the end of the day it's what you feel right to do. Nobody wants to think about it; even less so go through it. Thinking of you guys x


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

Some beautiful posts on this thread.

To the OP - I'm so sorry the time is coming. I'm in the same situation with our Jack Russell, Arnie, who'll be 16 on Saturday.

As everyone else has said, in the end, it has to be your personal decision; go with what feels right to you. If I was able to do what I wanted, I'd bring Arnie home and bury him in the garden, but we have such a tiny garden in such a built-up area that it's just not possible. I don't particularly want to keep his ashes; the cost isn't a problem, but to me, that won't be him. I'd rather remember him as a lively, happy little Jack Russell terrorist. 

However, I work at a vets, and I know how they're all piled up in the freezer; it's nobody's fault, but a dead dog is a heavy, slidy thing, and it's very difficult to lay them in there gently, let alone stack them with any dignity. I know it's daft, but I don't want that for Arnie.

So what we'll probably do, after the event, is take him to the pet crematorium ourselves for ordinary cremation, and then we'll send the cost of an individual cremation and a casket as a donation to the Dog's Trust in his memory, so that he'll have helped some other dog who wasn't as lucky as him.


----------



## CreepyCrawler (Jul 11, 2010)

When our family dog died we had her body cremated and scattered the ashes at the base of an oak tree at the end of her favourate walk. We only have a small garden and it wouldn't have felt right to leave her there, never being able to visit once we've moved.

Whatever is a comfort to you, whatever helps you remember the good times you shared with your pet. In the end you'll know what's right for you and the memory of your companion. Wish you all the best at this tough time.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

i have pretty much cried reading this thread.i myself am in the same predicament at the moment as my youngest rotti zak who isnt even 2 was diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia few weeks ago i cant begin to tell you how gutted i am,not only are his hips knackered he has severe arthiritas in his front and rear legs. he is on medication to try and control his disscomfort but this wont last forever

ive been thinking for a while what i would do atm i cant even face taking him to the vets,let alone think about what id do afterhe hates and i mean hates going to vets so i would prefer a vet to come out to me as id hate his last minutes to be terrified on a vet table.ive emailed a couple of companys regarding there cremation services. im officially in tears so will leave it at that. like everything in life it all boils down to money,if i wasnt in debt as much as i am id go into debt just to do it how i want to...


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I would have individual cremation which my vet organises and then you can decide at a later date what to do with the ashes,for me I would keep them


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

My abyssinian cat Manny is buried in our back garden. He has a granite slab over him and on top of that is a statue of Bast, the goddess of cats. I was devastated when he died, I was in a precarious place anyway at that time and it sent me off into a spiral of deep depression for which I had to have six months off..
Trouble is, we have nine cats now... I will need intravenous prozac ready for the next time.... Manny moo, mummy will never forget you... sniff.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

rach666 said:


> i have pretty much cried reading this thread.i myself am in the same predicament at the moment as my youngest rotti zak who isnt even 2 was diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia few weeks ago i cant begin to tell you how gutted i am,not only are his hips knackered he has severe arthiritas in his front and rear legs. he is on medication to try and control his disscomfort but this wont last forever
> 
> ive been thinking for a while what i would do atm i cant even face taking him to the vets,let alone think about what id do afterhe hates and i mean hates going to vets so i would prefer a vet to come out to me as id hate his last minutes to be terrified on a vet table.ive emailed a couple of companys regarding there cremation services. im officially in tears so will leave it at that. like everything in life it all boils down to money,if i wasnt in debt as much as i am id go into debt just to do it how i want to...


Oh Rach, I am so very very sorry to hear that about your boy ((Hugs))

You will make the right decission when the time comes.

It may also help to talk it over with your vet or even one of the vet nurses if and when you feel you can. As they may be able to help you with your decissions and options.

Aly xx


----------



## ermine_x (Apr 1, 2011)

All ours have been buried in the garden. All the previous pets were fairly small, though- rats and a cat. None of them have markers, however I remember clearly where they are, especially the cat, who's buried under our plum tree. I expect my current cat will be buried when she passes, but not too sure as regards to our GSD. For something his size, I personally would have him cremated then bury the ashes or let them go, however he's my dad's dog, so he may well end up buried as well.

I don't think there's a "wrong" or "right" way to deal with your pets body- it's about what feels right for you. Very sorry that you may be having to make the decision soon- losing a much loved pet is always hard.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

All my previous pets were small and we use to take their bodies to somewhere pretty and leave them in a cardboard box or tube.

I will have the dogs individually cremated and then likely scattered, Morgan the German Shepherd will be in the woods, Edenn the Retriever will be at the coast, I will eventually scatter my husband at the beach too...he is older than me and smokes so he better bloody well go first :whistling2:


----------



## scewal (Jan 13, 2009)

When the time comes for my boy i shall have a private cremation and scatter his ashes in my local river, his favourite. I also plan to have some of his hair turned into a pendant. Same will happen with the horse.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I'm in the unfortunate position of having to go through this tomorrow. My Collie X, George, is pushing 20 and everything is slowing down, he is now at the point were I have made, and stuck to the decision to have him euthanised.

I too live in rented accommodation, and I'm not allowed to bury him due to the rules, plus I wouldn't want to in a rented house.

I would also love to keep his ashes, as a memento, as he has been within my or my brothers family over 10 years. My biggest predicament is that it is very costly to get his ashes back, and right now I couldn't afford too. If I waited a few months or so, I probably could, but that would be selfish, keeping him in pain.

So my only option is to leave him at the vets for communal cremation. It pains me to do it, but I have no other choice.

I hope you find the right answer Zoo-Man, and feel your pain right now.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

One of the problems of burying your animal in the garden is that you may not always live in that house.

I have a friend who buried her most treasured (out of 10 at the time) cat in her garden. Then she separated from her husband, moved into another house and eventually re-married, but when her ex-husband decided to emigrate and sell the house, she went and dug up the cat and brought her to her current house and buried her again there.

4 or 5 years later they moved out of the area and I helped them transport their 25 cats down to Sheffield and stayed the night to help them get things (and cats) organised. We were sitting in the kitchen having a morning coffee and she looked out and said she would have to move "that black binbag" lying outside near the bin in case the bin men took it away. I obviously looked surprised and she said "Maggie's in there!" :gasp: 

I honestly couldn't believe that she'd dug her up again and brought her to Sheffield, but she had. She's been living in that house now for something like 15 years and promises me that she will leave Maggie if they ever move house again!

It really is a personal thing how people deal with the loss of any pet and especially a 'special' one.


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't know if this helps but:

When my dog died I got a footprint and a few locks of her hair before she was cremated. We got a wooden urn with the ashes in and a personalised candle and a silk rose and it was all done with real professionalism by the people at the crematorium.

My 9 gerbils and many fish have all been buried in the garden.

I'm from a soppy family :blush:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

These posts are so sweet, brings a tear to my eye.
As well as getting Toby's ashes back, I kept his I.D tag, put it on a chain and now wear it round my neck every day to keep him with me :blush:


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

I have had previous animals cremated via the vet and then put the ashes in with a nice plant in a pot so I can take with me if I move. 

My parents recently had their 17 year old pts and decided not to have her back, they did however get a lock of hair and a paw print both of which I know my mum keeps nxt to her bed. 

As sad as this may seem to some people we have already made the choice that both the dogs will be cremated and their ashes will go in with us when we die. 
I think it is a very personal choice.


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

It really is a very personal decision and I don’t think there is a wrong choice, just whatever feels right to you. 

I am so deeply sorry that you are going through this with your Jack Russell, my heart truly goes out to you and to all of those on this thread that may very well have to make that heartbreaking decision to let their pet go in the near future. 

This thread had me in tears more than once reading through everyone’s stories and the memories it brought up… this past year and a half has been incredibly rough for me pet-wise; I lost six of them within an eighteen month period. First my Rottweiler to bone cancer, then my Saharan Sand boa due to organ failure caused by a genetic defect, my Shih-Tzu cross to a brain tumour, my cat to lymphoma, my Western hognose snake to a spinal kink that started impeding his digestive tract, and most recently, my Labrador, who was struck and killed by a car while he was being watched by a relative of mine. Suffice to say, I faced that decision of what to do after they passed more than I had ever hoped to, particularly in such a small space of time. I still think of them every day and to be completely honest I haven’t gotten past their deaths yet. 

Given that I am renting my home right now and I didn’t like the idea of cremating once the process was described to me, most of my deceased pets are buried in a little pet cemetery behind my vet’s office. That is were Merlin, my ferret that passed away eight years ago was also buried, so it seemed the most appropriate place for them to be as well.


----------



## In sids memory (Aug 2, 2010)

rach666 said:


> i have pretty much cried reading this thread.i myself am in the same predicament at the moment as my youngest rotti zak who isnt even 2 was diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia few weeks ago i cant begin to tell you how gutted i am,not only are his hips knackered he has severe arthiritas in his front and rear legs. he is on medication to try and control his disscomfort but this wont last forever
> 
> ive been thinking for a while what i would do atm i cant even face taking him to the vets,let alone think about what id do afterhe hates and i mean hates going to vets so i would prefer a vet to come out to me as id hate his last minutes to be terrified on a vet table.ive emailed a couple of companys regarding there cremation services. im officially in tears so will leave it at that. like everything in life it all boils down to money,if i wasnt in debt as much as i am id go into debt just to do it how i want to...


Huni I am so sorry!!!! It really doesn't mean the end! Jade was diagonose with severe hip dysplasia at just a year old, She lived her life on Newmarket joint supplement and Metacam. Her front legs where not great either, she made it to nearly 11 years of age. Sure you know but just try keep him on a light diet, the less weight the better on his joints. Fingers crossed angel he will have a good few years yet. Also I stopped walking jade, I would take her to our horse yard daily and she would do as much or as little excercise as she felt able!! Big Hugs angel xxxxx


----------



## In sids memory (Aug 2, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> If a much-loved dog or cat has passed away, or been euthanised, what do you prefer to do regarding their body?
> 
> Bury them at home?
> 
> ...


As everyone has said it is a very personal thing, what ever you do it must be for you!! 

I am actually collecting my Rottie Jade's ashes tonight, I decided to have her cremated on her own. I am not ready to let her go and feel I am bringing her home! I know her spirit has left but I just felt the need to be with her, I also have my horses ashes and said when I was ready to let him go I would scatter them, that was 9 years ago!! It just brings me some comfort having them, when feeling down I go talk to them, stupid I know, but again we are all different and what ever helps ease the pain, even just a little, is what you must do.

Really hope you have lots of time left with your little one xxxx


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Really sorry to hear that Zoo-Man, and Rach, it's just so, so awful 

You have to do what is best for you. Our last dog was left at the vets for a group cremation, and I'm under no illusion that it's a dignified end.
However, I'm very much with the "empty shell" camp regarding the body and have no religious type beliefs at all.

We planted an apple tree in our garden to remember him by (he loved eating apple cores) and if we ever move, I'll try and take a cutting of it, or just plant another tree.
It's his memory that lives on strongest for me, that can never be taken away and we have his photo portraits on the wall too.

Dammit, welling up again now...


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

when my old staffy got put down i went out and bought a littly puppy staff i saw in the local newspaper:whistling2:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

My cat is buried under a huge tree in the back of our garden. Thinking about it it never crossed my mind what to do with his body at the time to even consider any type of cremation as I was hysterical at loosing my baby after 14 years. We found him in the back garden, stomach torn open and in a pool of blood. My dad took it upon himself to bury him.

Rodents as cruel as it sounds are put in a cricket tub full of sawdust and binned, reason being there are tons of cats on my estate and I've had them dug up before.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

In sids memory said:


> Huni I am so sorry!!!! It really doesn't mean the end! Jade was diagonose with severe hip dysplasia at just a year old, She lived her life on Newmarket joint supplement and Metacam. Her front legs where not great either, she made it to nearly 11 years of age. Sure you know but just try keep him on a light diet, the less weight the better on his joints. Fingers crossed angel he will have a good few years yet. Also I stopped walking jade, I would take her to our horse yard daily and she would do as much or as little excercise as she felt able!! Big Hugs angel xxxxx


ive pmd you hun.thankyou x


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

dont get the vet to dispose of them because they just bin them, so i bury them.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Bin them????? Really?????? Sometimes I wonder why I bother with this job.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I know my vet doesn't bin the animals left with him for cremation.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> Bin them????? Really?????? Sometimes I wonder why I bother with this job.


 
I bet you do. Our vets use a pet crematoriam for pets, private or otherwise and I have no reason to think otherwise.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

both my dogs that i have lost have been pts at home then buried in the garden, the graves are then turned into flower beds.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Emsylove said:


> dont get the vet to dispose of them because they just bin them, so i bury them.


My vet would be appalled at anyone that binned an animal, he always takes them to the crematorium, and I know that for a fact.


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

cloggers said:


> My vet would be appalled at anyone that binned an animal, he always takes them to the crematorium, and I know that for a fact.


Same where I work. We keep them in a freezer, then they're collected by the Pet Crematorium once a week. No animal goes in the bin - not even the tiniest of small furries.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Rosiemum said:


> Same where I work. We keep them in a freezer, then they're collected by the Pet Crematorium once a week. No animal goes in the bin - not even the tiniest of small furries.


My best mates mum is the vet nurse for our vet, she says he treats every animal, regardless of what it is, with the same care and compassion he has for his own animals


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok guys, this afternoon, Joe was taken to be put to sleep. 

My friend is a vet nurse at our practice, so she came out to help the vet & be there for me. Joe went very quickly & quietly, in my arms. He looked up at me just before the vet inserted the needle & I admit I had a split second where I though "am I doing the right thing?". But when his body went limp, & his head drooped, I felt release. 

We had decided to bring his body home to bury in the garden, even though it is a rented house, as we are more than likely to be here for quite some time. When we got home, I laid Joe's body out on the floor for the other dogs & the cats to see, smell, etc so they woul dknow a member of their family had passed away. Both adult bitches came & sniffed quietly at Joe's body, but Indy the puppy did not. She cowered back towards her crate, with tail between her legs. Clark (my OH) called her to him, & she reluctantly did, but she would not approach Joe's body. We cleared up an empty flower bed, dug a hole & laid Joe's body in it. After we covered his body, we dug up a big gooseberry bush from one of the tortoise enclosures & planted that over Joe's body. Then we planted some marigold, sweetpea & pansy seeds around the border of teh flower bed. Finally, we sank some 'picket fence' border edging to prevent the other dogs from getting in.

I rang my mum to tell her that Joe had gone, & when I heard her start to cry, I started crying again. My mum is not an animal lover & is scared of dogs, but Joe really touched her heart & she cared for him deeply. Our day in the garden started us blitzing the whole garden of weeds & preparing another flower bed ready for planting, & preparing one of the tortoise enclosures for the better weather. This helped my frame of mind a lot, stopping me from moping around & gave me a sense of pride about the garden & Joe's final resting place.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Emsylove said:


> dont get the vet to dispose of them because they just bin them, so i bury them.


if you vet does this then theyre obviosly breaking the law....cadavers are classed as clinical waste and therefore need to be incinerated.

As for the OP's question i would suggest cremating and keeping the ashes. I recently lost my cat and as i am living temporarily at my boyfriends parents house i had no say in what happened to her, it was very late at night. She was buried and this would be fine, however my parents are planning to sell on....even if you wish to scatter the ashes or bury them at a later date atleast they are with you as long as you want  soory to hear about having to face this decision with your dog, all the best


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

only just seen the last post from you, so sorry to hear about Joe, its never an easy decision to make but its the most important and loving one an owner can make for thier animal, thinking of you. good luck with the garden, its good to keep busy


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok guys, this afternoon, Joe was taken to be put to sleep.
> 
> My friend is a vet nurse at our practice, so she came out to help the vet & be there for me. Joe went very quickly & quietly, in my arms. He looked up at me just before the vet inserted the needle & I admit I had a split second where I though "am I doing the right thing?". But when his body went limp, & his head drooped, I felt release.
> 
> ...


As much as it's devastating to lose a much loved pet, you have done what you felt right, Joe is at rest now and I'm glad you feel 'comfortable' with this and excepted that it had to be done.
My thoughts are with you, Clark, your mum and the rest of your animal family.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok guys, this afternoon, Joe was taken to be put to sleep.
> 
> My friend is a vet nurse at our practice, so she came out to help the vet & be there for me. Joe went very quickly & quietly, in my arms. He looked up at me just before the vet inserted the needle & I admit I had a split second where I though "am I doing the right thing?". But when his body went limp, & his head drooped, I felt release.
> 
> ...


 

Im so sorry to hear this Colin but at least he had a peaceful and dignified end to a long and happy life. Im glad you decided on his final resting place, it sounds lovely

(((BIG HUGS))

RIP Joe, now young in spirit and painfree

xxxx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've commented on the cat chat thread, but just wanted to reiterate my sympathies for you and Clark, but you did what was right for Joe.

As Shell said he had a good long life and a peaceful painfree death - as humans we don't get that choice!

RIP Joe!! :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone, its lovely to know that Joe will suffer no more, & that he is at peace. I told my mum that we will bring her some gooseberries when they are ready so she came bake with them, & that they will be part of Joe, as he will have helped the bush grow.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok guys, this afternoon, Joe was taken to be put to sleep.
> 
> My friend is a vet nurse at our practice, so she came out to help the vet & be there for me. Joe went very quickly & quietly, in my arms. He looked up at me just before the vet inserted the needle & I admit I had a split second where I though "am I doing the right thing?". But when his body went limp, & his head drooped, I felt release.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear this col, know how you feel mate...not read the rest of the thread cos its still very much a sore point..but hugs for you and clark


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> Im so sorry to hear this Colin but at least he had a peaceful and dignified end to a long and happy life. Im glad you decided on his final resting place, it sounds lovely
> 
> (((BIG HUGS))
> 
> ...


I can't put it better than this.

Thinking about you.


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey zoo-man, im so sorry to hear of your loss, but you have done what is best for joe. I know it doesnt make it any easier but as has been said, he is out of pain and is now at peace. 

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. Its very comforting knowing there are understanding people who have gone through this on here.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks again everyone. Its very comforting knowing there are understanding people who have gone through this on here.


Sadly too many of us and most of us too many times! :sad:


----------

